# Brush T...Good tee or expensive garbage??



## PRGolfer (Apr 18, 2006)

http://abc.eznettools.net/cgi-bin/EZBulletin/bbtopic.cgi?SUID=X327003&&topic=Brush_Tees&&category=0 

What you guys and gals think??? Do you have it??? Had it?? Experience overall??? :dunno:


----------



## DallasGolfer (Apr 20, 2006)

*Brush T*

PRGolfer,
I use the newest Yellow colored Brush T with my Nike SQ driver.

It works very well for me, but do I get extra distance because of it?

I don't know. 

I don't get the marks on bottom and face of my driver that the wood t 
gives.

I don't have lots of Ts in my bag.

I have tried the others for my woods, but do not use them.

Do not use your irons with them, because they will break the plastic.


----------



## PRGolfer (Apr 18, 2006)

DallasGolfer said:


> PRGolfer,
> I use the newest Yellow colored Brush T with my Nike SQ driver.
> 
> It works very well for me, but do I get extra distance because of it?
> ...



Great info, Thanks!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Homeless (May 12, 2006)

I wanted to try these aswell. I saw the yellow ones in a golf store, but I assumed that they were just for woods. They looked like they might tee the ball a little high for my liking with irons. I thought the exact same thing about using them to avoid white tee marks on the bottom of my clubs.


----------



## Prea (May 11, 2006)

I use them and they are a good tee, the only thing that i dont like them is if you hit the plastic part that holds the brushes in, the ball doesnt sit right.

Get em.


----------



## dblcorona (May 16, 2006)

I haven't used them, But I bought them for my dad and he loves them. He feels he comes off the tee much smoother.


----------

